# Side mount vs. under mount drawer slides



## baileymwmw (Dec 22, 2018)

I had never considered under mount drawer slides until I looked at some at a woodworking store. I like the clean look. Is there any reason NOT to use under mount? Are there any major differences in box construction other than needing notches in the back for the slides? I read somewhere that if you are doing inset drawers, under mount allows you to make the box wider since there is no slide to account for. Is that correct?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If the contents of the drawer are light there wouldn't be any reason not to use undermount however most people tend to overload drawers and the side mount slides are stronger. They are also easier to locate when the time comes one needs to be replaced. The side mount slides are also more standardized in construction where you could build with one brand and replace one with a different brand from your local lumber company. The undermount slides tend to have different methods of construction which you might find yourself having to replace one with the same make and model slide that was in there to begin with.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I like the look and operation of the undermount slides, like the Blum Tandem with Blumotion. They are expensive and the drawer must conform to specifications. My experience has been that different brands are sized to be interchangeable. I assume that Blum sets the standard and everyone else makes slides that fit the same drawer/cabinet combinations.

The bottom panel of most standard drawers is 1/4 inch above the bottom of the sides of the drawer. The bottom panel of drawers that use undermount slides is 1/2 inch above the bottom of the sides of the drawer, in addition to the required notches and holes.


----------

